# [SOLVED] Hald do not start up anymore.

## cibonato

Ladies and gentleman, I'm trying to solve some problems with my system right now... one of them and the most important is hald do not start up anymore. This problem arose the day I run e2fsck to check some partitions, including /var, /usr and /tmp, and it really messed up with the files there...

I lost almost everything stored in those partitions, but the disks seems to be all right so I thought it should be a file system problem... After an intensive use of emerge I could bring the system up and running, but hald is not OK. I already tried to emerge it and no luck.

It is what I get in /var/log/messages everytime I try to start it up:

```

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17716]: 17:08:51.705 [I] hald.c:680: hal 0.5.13

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17716]: 17:08:51.706 [I] hald.c:681: using child timeout 250s

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17716]: 17:08:51.706 [I] hald.c:690: Will daemonize

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17716]: 17:08:51.706 [I] hald.c:691: Becoming a daemon

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.707 [I] hald_dbus.c:5421: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-3uHD3mlreG,guid=3b855ce422a802b5eae1db110001c569

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.711 [I] ck-tracker.c:391: got seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat7'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.712 [I] ck-tracker.c:321: got session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session6' for seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat7'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.714 [I] ck-tracker.c:274: Got active state (INACTIVE) and uid 1000 on session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session6'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.714 [I] ck-tracker.c:342: Got all sessions on seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat7'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.714 [I] ck-tracker.c:391: got seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.714 [I] ck-tracker.c:342: Got all sessions on seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.714 [I] ck-tracker.c:391: got seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat8'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.715 [I] ck-tracker.c:321: got session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session7' for seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat8'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.716 [I] ck-tracker.c:274: Got active state (INACTIVE) and uid 1000 on session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session7'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.716 [I] ck-tracker.c:342: Got all sessions on seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat8'

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.716 [I] ck-tracker.c:418: Got seats

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.716 [I] ck-tracker.c:816: Got seats and sessions

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.718 [I] hald_runner.c:301: Runner has pid 17718

Jun 17 17:08:51 peligro hald[17717]: 17:08:51.719 [I] hald_runner.c:182: runner connection is 0x9517f38

```

And it is what I get at console level:

```

cibonato@peligro ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/hald start

cibonato@peligro ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/hald start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                                           [ !! ]

```

By the way, dbus and ConsoleKit is running fine.

Greetings.

----------

## DawgG

start it manually from a console like this 

```
hald  --daemon=no --verbose=yes --use-syslog=no
```

 and see what it tells you. 

```
man hald
```

 might also help.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## gerard27

Was your system running when you did e2fsck?

Or did you use a livecd or similar?

Gerard.

----------

## cibonato

Great. It's working again.

It seems policykit was the root of the problem. Re-emerge it was the solution (I re-emerged hald too).

Thank you so much.

----------

